# To-30



## rstreet (Aug 12, 2004)

Hey all, 

Just joined the form and have a few ???'s 

My son and I just purchased a MF TO-30 its in pretty good shape (I’ll send pictures later) but we have a few issues. 
1) The gas tank is corroded so bad the sediment is clogging the full as it leaves the tank. Other than purchasing a new tank for $400 what can we do?
2) We are experiencing water in the oil and believe it to be a head gasket blown, we have tried the liquid glass and the 2 other items One call **** and one called BARS LEAK. NO Help. Some say it a cracked block and that the TO-30's were bad for that. Any suggestions prior to tearing into it or any suggestions when we do tear onto it. 

Look forward to conversing, 

Thanks 
TO'ing or at least wanting to.......


----------



## Ernie (Mar 18, 2004)

Welcome rstreet.. Its always a pleasure to see new tractor people joining... as far as you gas tank is concerned,if it is not to rusty inside I reccomend that you remove it and empty wha t you can in some sort of bucket to get a look at it and see if itsjust lacquered up or maybe a science project from accumulation of foriegn debris and moisture. If its just lacquered up you can find at most automotive stores a 5 gal of a carb parts cleaner... Bendix Carb cleaner.. Or try NAPA. They have their own brand and a few others.. This stuff will keep for a long time if you use it as a dunk bucket for your parts. Put a gallon or two in the tank with the outlet sealed and let set. The longer it ssits the cleaner the tank will be  Now if its some sort of biology project take to a quarter(before inflation) car wash and power wash it. Better yet is if you own a pwr wshr. Soap and water and time...... Make sure that you get the tank dry after washing... Neat trick to drying is to use the wifes hair dryer... Only kidding.. A cheap hair dryer will do the job..Warms the tank and allows it to evaporate...


Now onto the water in the oil problem... If you havent run a compression test you need to start there. Unless it froze the water solid or extreme over heated and cold water put into it I would think less of a cracked block. I really do not like using any additive to seal up cracks,gaskets or radiators, for it may clog up your water flow in the head and block which will be very time consuming and exspensive.. Once you find the boad cyl, get hte tractor running anb check the radiator to see if you see any bubbles. If you see bubbles take a wiff of the open radiator. If it smells of fuel iits probably head gasket. If no bubbles you may have a rust hole in th webbing of the water passages... Not good.. Now you will need a pressure tester to put air pressure in the radiator and see how fast it looses pressure.. 
Let us know how things are coming out...
Again Welcome to Tractorforum.com


----------



## moistmeadowfarm (Oct 23, 2009)

I have used a gas tank sealing system from KBS that worked great. It has been about 4 months now since I did it and haven't had any problems. With the car kit I did my TO30, 9N and a couple of garden tractors and have just a little left over. The sealer kit cost me about $70 with shipping. 

I have also bought a few of their other products, to save on the flat rate shipping, but haven't gotten that far as to using them yet. 

I have used Red-Kote sealer in the past, and the new gas disolves the coating, so be careful. 

Dan




http://www.kbs-coatings.com/Auto-Fuel-Tank-Sealer-Kit_p_7-34.html


----------

